# Optionaler XPath pfad



## bygones (14. Aug 2009)

Hi,

doch noch ein XPath problem

wie kann ich angeben dass ein Pfad optional ist ?

also ich will sowohl [c]/foo/bar[/c] als auch [c]/foo/blub/bar[/c] matchen.. d.h. wie kann ich sagen dass blub optional ist.

mit /foo//bar ginge es, aber das ist mir zu "freundlich" und nimmt falsch positive mit... es kann maximal eine Ebene zwischen foo und bar sein.

Jemand ne idee ?


----------



## musiKk (14. Aug 2009)

Es gibt Unions. Ob das nun genau so funktioniert, weiß ich nicht, aber ist vielleicht ein Ansatz zum Experimentieren: [c]/foo/(blub/bar | bar)[/c]. Die Redundanz ist zwar hässlich, aber [c]/foo/(blub |)/bar[/c] geht sicher nicht.


----------



## bygones (17. Aug 2009)

danke - der Experimentieransatz scheint auf den ersten Versuch zu klappen... mal schaun ob er haelt


----------

